# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  पौष शुक्ल सप्तमी : गुरु गोविन्द सिंह जयन्ती

## guruji

आज पौष शुक्ल सप्तमी तद् अनुसार जनवरी 11, 2010 को गुरु गोविन्द सिंह जी (ਗੁਰੂ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਸਿੰਘ) का जन्म दिन है।
सभी को इस उत्सव की बधाई !

----------


## guruji



----------

